# Marlin model 99



## Raf Salazar (Apr 17, 2012)

anyone know where to get the owner's manual for this old gun? or at least a disassembly schematic? 

i just picked one up and wanted to break it down to clean/lube it, but i cannot seem to find any "how to's" for this gun. 

thanks in advance
raf


----------



## Offroadtek (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's a schematic. 
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=4120

I think the 99C is the same.
http://stevespages.com/pdf/marlin_49.pdf


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 18, 2012)

kewl info...I have 2 model 99 m1's...now I can relate to how they operate and take down for cleaning!


----------



## Raf Salazar (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for the info....i sat down with it this afternoon and gave her a good cleaning.

not bad for a being half a century old:


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like someone went to town on that stock.  Can't imagine that came from the factory like that.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Apr 19, 2012)

ya it was some amateur wood work. it's a sweet shooting gun thought. i will probably look for a replacement stock for it (hopefully i can find one that is wood and not synthetic)


----------

